# Canon EOS Rebel T4i/650D Service Advisory



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 6, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=10586"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=10586" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=10586"></a></div>
<strong>Here we go again…


</strong>Thank you for using Canon products.</p>
<p>The front rubber grips of some units of the Canon EOS REBEL T4i Digital SLR camera (EOS 650D/EOS Kiss X6i overseas models) may change color (turn white) after a short period of time. Customer support for this phenomenon is described below.</p>
<p>Canon continuously strives to provide our customers with high quality, reliable products that can be used with confidence. We offer our sincerest apologies to any customers who may be inconvenienced.</p>
<p><strong>Phenomenon


</strong>The front rubber grips of some EOS REBEL T4i units produced in certain lots during the sixteen-day period between May 31st through June 15th, 2012 may turn white after a short period of time. We have determined after inquiry with the rubber manufacturer and analysis, that the substance zinc bis (N,N’-dimethyldithiocarbamate) is what causes the rubber surface to turn white.</p>
<p>Zinc bis is not used in the production of this product. However, the quantity of rubber accelerator used in the affected production lots was slightly higher than usual. As a result the rubber grips may turn white due to a chemical reaction with the rubber accelerator and other substances. High temperature and high humidity may contribute to this condition. Zinc bis (N,N’-dimethyldithiocarbamate), which becomes deposited on the rubber surface, is created as a result of this chemical reaction.</p>
<p><strong>Affected Product


</strong>Some EOS Rebel T4i digital SLR cameras produced from May 31 through June 15 may be affected.</p>
<p>You can use the serial number to check whether your camera is affected by this phenomenon. If the sixth digit of the serial number is “1″ please follow the procedure below. If the sixth digit of the serial number is “2″ or higher, your camera is not affected.</p>
<p><strong>Procedure:


</strong>1) Click on the link below to enter your serial number.</p>
<p>2) Enter the 12-digit serial number (reference the image below) from your camera then click the Submit button</p>
<p>3) One of the following messages will appear.</p>
<p>· “Your camera is NOT affected” ? No further action is required</p>
<p>· “Your camera is affected” ? Please see the Support section below</p>
<p><strong><a href="http://web.canon.jp/imaging/eosd/serial/eosdigital1/x6i-650d-t4i.html" target="_blank">Click here</a></strong> to enter your serial number (hint: read this instruction before opening that page)</p>
<p><strong>Caution on Use


</strong>The amount of zinc bis (N,N’-dimethyldithiocarbamate) detected during our testing was minimal. While Canon has not received any reports of injury or allergic reactions, depending on one’s health and physical condition, in rare cases when this substance comes into contact with skin, allergic skin reactions* may develop. In addition, if eyes are rubbed after contact with the substance, symptoms, such as red eyes, may develop.</p>
<p>As a precautionary measure, thoroughly wash your hands with water if they have come in contact with the rubber grips that have turned white. (If any medical symptoms develop, please consult your physician immediately.)</p>
<p>*Please note that the occurrence of allergic skin reactions depend on the target substance, length of contact with the target substance, one’s health and physical conditions, and sensitivity of one’s skin structure, and not everyone will be affected by allergic symptoms.</p>
<p><strong>Support


</strong>Preparations are underway to provide free repair service for affected cameras by replacement of the rubber grips. Once this repair service is available (ETA of mid July 2012), we will post an update on our web site and also notify registered users via email. Please register your EOS Rebel T4i, so that we can inform you via email when the free repair service will commence.</p>
<p>This information is for residents of the United States and Puerto Rico only. If you do not reside in the USA or Puerto Rico, please contact the Canon Customer Support Center in your region.</p>
<p>Thank you,

Customer Support Operations</p>
<p>Canon U.S.A., Inc.</p>
<p> </p>
<p><strong>

</strong></p>
```


----------



## expatinasia (Jul 6, 2012)

This is ridiculous. Nikon, Sony, Panasonic etc must think it is Christmas. All that is missing is an announcement about the 1D X. How long will that be in coming - a couple of weeks? Three?

With all the delays, problems with one thing and another, you do really have to start worrying about what the **** Canon is doing.


----------



## samkatz (Jul 6, 2012)

Emergency Room, somewhere:

"We have a photographer in Room B. Another case of Canonitis Albinis."

Ralph Nader writes a new expose: "Unsafe At Any ISO"

When I saw this post I thought it was April Fool's Day....How bizarre and fr'kin careless manufacturing by the world's greatest camera company.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 6, 2012)

Nikon is very good at having their rubber turn white, so was Minolta. I've a number of old film SLR's that have turned white. Canon has been pretty good that way. apparently they discovered the error quickly and fixed it. Nikon also fixed it after several years.


----------



## Wideopen (Jul 6, 2012)

I wonder what surprises are lurking in the 1dx since the 5dm3 had the light leak deal and now the t4i has this going on.


----------



## hyles (Jul 6, 2012)

It is actually not the only issue with t4i
http://www.the-digital-picture.com/News/News-Post.aspx?News=2653

Diego


----------



## whatta (Jul 6, 2012)

I think more and more it is not a good idea to preporder, it is better to wait till the customers test the products 

S100 also had a problem with the lens, when it came out..


----------



## heptagon (Jul 6, 2012)

hyles said:


> It is actually not the only issue with t4i
> http://www.the-digital-picture.com/News/News-Post.aspx?News=2653
> 
> Diego


Fortunately all of these issues are cosmetic and picture quality is not affected. It's actually a good move of canon to handle even such minor issues in public.


----------



## Viggo (Jul 6, 2012)

I agree, I hated Canon so much when I got one of the very first of the 1d3's and Canon said nothing, then released a couple of fw kept me thinking I did something wrong that had a 2 out of 15 keeperrate...

I like that they are upfront and public.

But they have too much too loose nowadays for this sort of thing.

And it shouldn't be like we sit and bite our nails hoping and praying the 7k 1d doesn't have it's grip come off or black af points or something crazy...


----------



## Marsu42 (Jul 6, 2012)

Viggo said:


> I like that they are upfront and public.



Like Sir Humphrey in my favorite sitcom "Yes, Minister" says: It's important to be upfront and public - if the public will find out anyway through other channels. But I agree, this is at least professional corporate behavior unlike the latest product delay announcements.


----------



## psolberg (Jul 6, 2012)

early adopters should know better.


----------



## Rodknee (Jul 6, 2012)

I feel sorry for those people who have bought this camera and and will now end up having paid the same price as others for a 'repaired' camera, especially if they have been waiting some time for the release of this camera.

I hope the repair is better than new or that Canon offer them something as a goodwill gesture. I think if I had bought one I would want to return it and get a new one.


----------



## TTMartin (Jul 6, 2012)

More toxic crap manufactured in China.
When will we learn?


----------



## dstppy (Jul 6, 2012)

At least two post here read like madlibs, with outrage . . . from other posts. 

I blame web two point oh.


----------



## preppyak (Jul 6, 2012)

expatinasia said:


> This is ridiculous. Nikon, Sony, Panasonic etc must think it is Christmas.


Well, I wouldn't go that far. Nikon has already release one firmware update for the D800, and another is coming shortly. They haven't even officially decided on a fix for their AF issue. Not to mention they still don't even have any stock of the D4 or D800E, so they are just as bad at Canon at releasing a product and then not supplying it.

And let's not forget the A77 that Sony "released" and then never delivered for like 6 months (it's why I own a 60D instead). Haven't followed Panasonic closely enough to know if they've had similar issues.


----------



## clicstudio (Jul 6, 2012)

*WTF????*

Thanx Canon...


----------



## clicstudio (Jul 6, 2012)

*Rubber is turning into a condom...*

Yeah, the rubber is turning white because it's becoming a condom cause Canon is F**king us all with all these delays that instead of controlling quality, don't mean anything... :


----------



## waio (Jul 6, 2012)

Anyone has a picture of the affected T4i that shows the white grip?


----------



## briansquibb (Jul 6, 2012)

samkatz said:


> Emergency Room, somewhere:
> 
> "We have a photographer in Room B. Another case of Canonitis Albinis."
> 
> ...



Rockwell - matched the rubber to the colour of the lens - brilliant .... ;D ;D ;D


----------



## hutjeflut (Jul 6, 2012)

thats what you get for trying to increase your already high profits even more...
this sadly isnt limited to canon bul aal companys lately try to sell stuff that had bad quality controll or just bad parts for more then they sold products a few years ago.

cameras and most other products are supposed to become cheaper over time as the technology is no longer new yet they only go up in price at reduced quality.

look at canons money savings last years...

xxd series went to plastic body's some new lenses went to plastic body's now this issue..

im sure theres ore examples but i cant think of any right now but seriously products are really reducing in quality and increasing in price drasticly lately.

when i bought my canon 450d with the 18-55 is and the 55-250 i spend a total of 890 euro on the 3 parts now the 650d costs 740 euro and the other 2 parts are 55 and 230 euro! 

thats 135 euro more or in % its a whopping 15,1 % more expencive! the increase in price only ges up when you go to higher end models!


----------



## waio (Jul 6, 2012)

hutjeflut said:


> xxd series went to plastic body's some new lenses went to plastic body's now this issue..
> 
> im sure theres ore examples but i cant think of any right now but seriously products are really reducing in quality and increasing in price drasticly lately.



I think the Canon 100mm f2.8L Marco lens is one of the example


----------



## Marsu42 (Jul 6, 2012)

hutjeflut said:


> thats 135 euro more or in % its a whopping 15,1 % more expencive! the increase in price only ges up when you go to higher end models!



When doing € or $ comparisons over time, you have to account for inflation and changes in the international economy (Canon is a japanese company). That doesn't make the new products less expensive, but it might reveal the reason for the price increases. Alas, I'm not an economist and am not able to calculate these things.


----------



## Rodknee (Jul 6, 2012)

The Canon 650d body is £699 ($849) and the 40mm pancake is £229 ($199). The converted rate to dollars for those is vastly different to the (US) price so exchange rate isn't the only issue. The obvious answer is greed - unless a 40mm pancake lens costs vastly more to import than a camera body!


----------



## TTMartin (Jul 7, 2012)

It's sacrificial zinc, keeps the inside of the camera from corroding in high humidity environments.


----------



## tron (Jul 7, 2012)

Well Canon is very consistent with the problems in their cameras: Every new camera gets one ;D


----------



## tron (Jul 7, 2012)

I do not want to worry you but all that is missing now is a bug on the new 1Dx ;D


----------

